# Who does Boxing!? I do!



## Redwater116 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey i'm an Amateur Boxer, i Have been boxing for 4 and going on too 5 years and have been in a lot of fight's, career wise and school wide if u know what i mean! What i wanted to ask is how does everyone feel about the sport! and how did you react when u first got punched in the face! X). Also if anyone has questions i would love too anwser them!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 26, 2013)

Always wanted to box as a kid but my parents never would let me because the only boxing gym in town happened to be in an area where bullets fly freely and stick ups happen on the reg. I got kicked out of my highschool my junior year and had to go to an alternative school my senior year. It was pretty wild I was in with the worst kids in my area. A few kids had gang affiliations and 2 kids I used to eat lunch with eventually ended up catching some gun charges. One day someone brought a couple pairs of boxing gloves to school and on our breaks we would spar in the parking lot. I am a tall skinny white dude that often gets classified as a hipster. This kid Antonio who was a vice lord wanted to spar one day. He was ab 6'1 220 and grew up in the hood. Nobody wanted to fight him so I said fuck it and strapped on some gloves. We touched gloves and I circled him trying to use my speed and I threw a couple jabs. After that he came up to me and hit me with a left hook, a cross and another left hook and the next thing I knew I was down on the ground, my face felt like it was shaking/tingling and my lip/nose was busted open haha. Got my ass handed to me but after that everyone who had seen the fight had respect for me because I stood my ground. Antonio even taught me a couple things about fighting after we where done. He ended up getting arrested around the end of a year for being a felon in possession of a firearm and did a few years in the pen.


----------



## Redwater116 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow sound's like a drag man! Biggest guy i fought was a 21 year old 235 pounds(Fat guy) I was 15 and 135 at the time and took quite the beating till the end something popped into my head did some body shots then threw a right hook with all my might and knocked him out, until that no one messes with me and it was because my coach wanted too see how i would react, now he favors me and i goto all the fights locally for competition with kids my age! It's so fun until i get hit in the face and it's like i turn into someone different.. Recently i met a olympic boxer acutally he ran into me and knew i was a boxer! quite the story but he said he knew i was a boxer by my weight which he guessed right off the bat (randomly walked up too me and said 135 amateur boxer right) his name was Eddie Veiga if i remember he asked me for my number and he wanted to coach me but i couldn't abanbdon my former coach! i guess everyone says im quite the fighter U.u but i like it not because of the reputation but for the Confidence i have now


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you remember this from the '96 Olympics in ATL? [video=youtube;C44pjiRloE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C44pjiRloE8[/video]


----------



## Redwater116 (Jul 26, 2013)

Honestly i wasn't into watching Boxing entertainment, But i do remember talking about that fight with my coach! So much conditioning and endurance it's amazing how they can withstand that, unhuman-like stamina X)


----------



## mcrandle (Jul 26, 2013)

Redwater116 said:


> Wow sound's like a drag man! Biggest guy i fought was a 21 year old 235 pounds(Fat guy) I was 15 and 135 at the time and took quite the beating till the end something popped into my head did some body shots then threw a right hook with all my might and knocked him out,


*ahem* bullshit 

Sorry dude, but a 21 year old with experience who has a whole one hundred pounds on you beats your ass for a couple rounds and at the very end you somehow muster up enough strength with all "135" pounds of skinny to knock him out? Fuck off mate.


That has not, and WILL NOT ever happen in my gym. I don't give a fuck what kind of mentality you have. And you were 15 years old? LMAO! Tell that story to my guys in Trenton, lol. They'd box you with one arm tied to their thigh, not even lying.


----------



## Redwater116 (Jul 27, 2013)

yo my body weight percent ratio is alot less then him aight. meaning hes a fat fuck and im muscle, second i aint hatin on ur gym so dont be a mad fuck for no reason, the only reason why i knocked him out is cus i got lots more stamina than him obviously he could barely catch his breath as i dodge his heavyst punches, in the end the bigger they are the harder he falls you duece bag ill give u my coachs number and u can give him a call u stupid fuck and u can come too my gym and spar w me love too see that as now i am 168 pounds of lean muscle


----------

